# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  Dateiformat *.wbz öffnen?

## Xabbu

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Die Seite www.webshots.com bietet viele schöne Bilder an. Die würde ich als Linuxer auch gerne nutzen, nur braucht man da so ein "tolles Zusatztool" der Macher von webshots.com
da die Bilder in dem Format *.wbz gespeichert sind. Weiß einer, wie ich die Dinger öffnen kann?

Ich habe mal gegoogelt und auf 

http://www.angelfire.com/wizard/wbc2jpg/index.html

einen Linux-Decoder gefunden. Hat einer schon Erfahrung damit?
Vom Quellcode versteh ich nicht viel und kann daher nicht bewerten, ob das Programm gut bzw. sauber ist, vielleicht schaut einer von euch mal rein...

Danke für eure Hilfe!


P.S.
Die Fotos sind wirklich gut (schaut mal rein), wäre schade, wenn Linux-user ausgeschlossen wären...

----------


## Berufspenner

Hi

Ich sag nur selbst ist der Linuxer  :Wink: . 

Cu
André

----------


## Xabbu

Sehe ich auch so, dass macht den Reiz bei Linux aus. Aber ich blicke bei dem Quellcode nicht durch. 
Und ich möchte nicht einfach auf gut Glück was installieren.

Vielleicht kennt ja einer noch ein anderes Programm oder eine andere Lösung für das Problem.

----------


## Berufspenner

> _Original geschrieben von Xabbu_ 
> *Sehe ich auch so, dass macht den Reiz bei Linux aus. Aber ich blicke bei dem Quellcode nicht durch. 
> Und ich möchte nicht einfach auf gut Glück was installieren.
> 
> Vielleicht kennt ja einer noch ein anderes Programm oder eine andere Lösung für das Problem.*


 Hi

Was ist do schwer daran? Nur weil es Source Code ist? Wenn du das File herunterlädst und es entpackst sollte da meist immer eine INSTALL Datei bei sein. In der steht, wie du ein Programm installierst und wenn du die Sourcen nach der Installation nicht löscht ist die Chance auch sehr hoch, dass du das ganze auch wieder löschen kannst.

Cu
André

----------


## wickey

Ich glaube er meint, dass der Code selbst nicht vertrauenswürdig ist.

----------


## Xabbu

Es gab zwar keine "install", war aber auch nicht nötig, denn das Programm läuft ohne installation, einfach nur das tar-file entpacken, fertig ist die Laube.

Mir gings zwar eigentlich um die Art und Weise wie! das Ding funktioniert, aber dann muss ich das wohl mal einem so zeigen, der sich mit den sourcen auskennt.

Trotzdem danke!

----------


## fs111

Was sagt denn eigentlich ein "file deineDatei.wbz" ?

fs111

----------


## Xabbu

Hi fs111!

Ich bekomme da: 

meinedatei.wbz: data

beste Grüße

----------

